# a couple of Eura Mobil questions



## seagull

Hi,

We have just purchased a 2002 Sport 695 VB - collecting it in a couple of weeks....

Can anyone tell me where I might find instruction documents in English please?

Also, is there an owners club in the UK?


----------



## Snelly

seagull said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have just purchased a 2002 Sport 695 VB - collecting it in a couple of weeks....
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I might find instruction documents in English please?
> 
> Also, is there an owners club in the UK?


Well done on the purchase... I too own a 695.... just a bit of an older model than yours! lol Im sure you will be thrilled with the build quality, i am with mine and she's getting on a bit now.

No idea with the owners manual.

I've never heard of an owners club... maybe you can start one! ... i'll join!

Hope you enjoy your purchase and don't forget to let us know how you get on.


----------



## eurajohn

Hi Seagull, there is an owners club the lady to contact is [email protected] it's not particularly large although they do have quite a few meets. I did enquire ref joining but never bothered to go any further as we are not particulary clubby types.

On the subject of instruction documents, depends what you want the English version of the Euramobil instruction book can be obtained from Westcroft Motorhomes, most of the other manuals can be sourced from the relevant companies i.e. Fiat manual from a Fiat agent etc. anything in particular ask the forum or maybe pm me.

John.


----------



## seagull

thanks John,

have been looking through my documents tonight and have a business card from the guy at Westcroft who I assume would have sold the original vehicle.....will give them a try tomorrow but my main concern at the moment is regarding the control panal above the door - I only have german instructions for this at the moment.... any ideas...?


----------



## 89539

Hi Seagull,

We took delivery of our Euramobil Integra 700KB about 2 weeks ago and have just returned from a fantastic trip around Scotland. I have the english Euramobil manual (covers Sport, Contura,Activa, Integra). There is only one page covering the control panel, but it is really simple...

4 switches starting from the left:
12v on/off
Battery1 (vehicle) / Battery 2 (leisure) charge state
Fresh water / waste water level
water pump on/off

The Truma control is temp (dial) and 2 switches 1) water 60/40 deg (winter/summer) and 2) water heater only / off / space and water heater

I could probably scan it if you are desperate.

Pete


----------



## 97842

Hiya seagull,
I might be able to help you with the english version of the control panel. I have just been sent a copy by TEEMYOB who was extremely helpful and sent me a PDF file of the digital control panel, without it I would be stuck because they look quite complicated.
I'm picking up my van hopefully next week and the dealers let me take away the instruction manuals to read up on. Problem was the control panel instuctions are in German, that's why I asked on here and was lucky enough to get one sent to me yesterday by Teemyob.
If you would like to e-mail me [email protected] I will email you with the file. 
Hope this helps

Darren.

And if Teamyob reads this ' Thanks, what would we do without you'.


----------



## pandalf

Owners Club is at: 

Eura Mobil Owners Club (UK)
Sue Southwell, Hedgehogs Haunt, 5 Wardens Close, West End, Southampton. SO30 3DG.


----------

